# Shoal bass



## MagSPot (Aug 16, 2014)

seen a few post about shoal bass so I thought I would go. we did ok a few good ones


----------



## deathrow (Aug 16, 2014)

Some nice fish in here.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 17, 2014)

Those are nice


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice Fishes... Some of those look over 5 lbs and that is awesome, especially if you were on the river I think you were on. Nice Spot and Stripes too and looks like you guys had a great day.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 17, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> we did ok a few good ones



Did ok?

A few good ones?

Some of those are very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 17, 2014)

Man some of those fish make you look little. I'm green
With envy. Great fish


----------



## LT4247 (Aug 17, 2014)

DANG!!  First time out?  That a fine shoal hole you found!  What were you throwin?


----------



## matto113 (Aug 17, 2014)

LT4247 said:


> DANG!!  First time out?  That a fine shoal hole you found!  What were you throwin?




Nice shoalies, guys spend years trying to catch just one like that.


----------



## bassinchris (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice. Thats some pretty water. Is that the upper flint?


----------



## mrowland96 (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome Trip Fellows !!!
I wanna go 1 more time this year before it gets too cold.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 18, 2014)

bet that was fun! nice job!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 18, 2014)

Really nice shoalies....I wonder how good they would hit artificials?


----------



## DSGB (Aug 18, 2014)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Hookum (Aug 18, 2014)

I got to fish with Derrick this past weekend after he laid the smack down on the fish above. Awesome fishing, and just gorgeous scenery in the river.  Dude knows his stuff for sure!


----------



## blink (Aug 18, 2014)

Hookum said:


> I got to fish with Derrick this past weekend after he laid the smack down on the fish above. Awesome fishing, and just gorgeous scenery in the river.  Dude knows his stuff for sure!



Heck yeah man! Glad you finally got on the shoalies!


----------



## Hookum (Aug 18, 2014)

blink said:


> Heck yeah man! Glad you finally got on the shoalies!



Thank you my friend.  Hope all is well!

Those shoalies are a mean machine man...think of a mad spot in a swift current.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Good eatin there.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 19, 2014)

Hookum said:


> I got to fish with Derrick this past weekend after he laid the smack down on the fish above. Awesome fishing, and just gorgeous scenery in the river.  Dude knows his stuff for sure!



Is that a circle hook or octopus hook in the one picture?


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 19, 2014)

Fish hawk ...you sure are doing some poking. ....we catch alot of fish on jerk baits and top water....probably more on the two days with jerk bait than anything else....the bigger ones where on a select live bait....since you seem like with your remarks from last two post thats what you wanted to know....if you dont kill hen ducks there be more ducks too....just saying from you pic


----------



## Animal slayer (Aug 19, 2014)

Went with Derrick two weeks ago and wore them out on lures ill be willing to bet he breaks state record soon


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 19, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> Fish hawk ...you sure are doing some poking. ....we catch alot of fish on jerk baits and top water....probably more on the two days with jerk bait than anything else....the bigger ones where on a select live bait....since you seem like with your remarks from last two post thats what you wanted to know....if you dont kill hen ducks there be more ducks too....just saying from you pic



I wasn't poking I was just asking a question,I could tell by your rigs you were using live bait.I like using artificial, but I'm not beyond using live bait either.I just wanted to know if they were hitting artificial too,thanks.
Is that a #1 octopus hook?Just asking.
And about the ducks.....The hens eat just as good as the drakes.Right?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 19, 2014)

Animal slayer said:


> Went with Derrick two weeks ago and wore them out on lures ill be willing to bet he breaks state record soon



I wish someone would bring the record back home!!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 19, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I wish someone would bring the record back home!!!



Where is the record?  Is it from the Flint or below the State line from years ago?


----------



## thedudeabides (Aug 19, 2014)

Tmpr111 said:


> Where is the record?  Is it from the Flint or below the State line from years ago?



Records says Flint River in 1977 by David Hubbard, 8 lbs 3 oz


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 19, 2014)

Tmpr111 said:


> Where is the record?  Is it from the Flint or below the State line from years ago?





thedudeabides said:


> Records says Flint River in 1977 by David Hubbard, 8 lbs 3 oz



*"*David Hubbard caught Georgia's state record shoal bass, an 8-pound, 3-ounce fish, in the Flint on October 23, 1977. That fish was also the world record for many years before being beat by Carl W. Davis who caught an 8-pound, 12-ounce shoalie from the Apalachicola River in northern Florida on November 11, 1995.*"*


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 19, 2014)

*hey*

fish hawk just giving you a hard time. most time size 1 or 2 hook...circle or octopus


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I wish someone would bring the record back home!!!


I am trying but it won't come from the Flint....


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone else notice what those two record catches have in common?


----------



## shoalietwo (Aug 19, 2014)

Caught in the fall ? Bet u there is a record in the flint somewhere ...


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice fish mag! Don't know if there's a state record in the waters I fish or not. Went at it hard for several years and caught some nice fish but biggest landed was in the 6 to 7 lb range. Lost one that would have went maybe a tad over 7. Hope you break it. I about got burned out trying and haven't been much the last couple of yrs.


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 19, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Nice fish mag! Don't know if there's a state record in the waters I fish or not. Went at it hard for several years and caught some nice fish but biggest landed was in the 6 to 7 lb range. Lost one that would have went maybe a tad over 7. Hope you break it. I about got burned out trying and haven't been much the last couple of yrs.



I've caught quite a few over 4 lbs, but am stuck on 4.75 lbs for my pb, tied it. Had a 5-6 lb class come unbuttoned last year ya know when they crush the bait but don't get the hook good. I've seen fish in the 7-8 lb range either during the spawn or holding near log jams in strong current that would not eat.  Earlier this year, I flushed a pair of late spawners  that had to be the biggest female shoalie I've ever seen. So big that it resembled a largemouth but it wasn't. She didn't want to eat and trying reposition for a better angle did not improve my chances. Definitely a buck fever experience.

Another interesting phenomenon is when you hang a 1 lb or 2 lb shoalie and you have a 5-6 lber chasing the smaller fish all the way to you. I had this happen to me when I was wading up to my armpits occassionaly into areas over my head - makes for a much different sensation than being in a boat. I've also observed this from shore, fortunately my friend didn't see the behemoth that was  behind the 2 .5 lber, he might've cried instead of celebrated.

Unfortunately, I don't have the time to fish as much as I used to much less for shoal bass, and the areas I fish are getting hammered pretty hard. I too am going to try to get a few trips in before deer season.


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2014)

My largest so far also came in the fall:


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 19, 2014)

Randy said:


> My largest so far also came in the fall:



I remember you posting this photo last year or whenever, that is hands down the longest shoal bass I have ever seen. great fish, Randy.

How long was it? didn't it weigh 7 lbs or more?

imagine if that fish was filled out?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 20, 2014)

shoalietwo said:


> Caught in the fall ? Bet u there is a record in the flint somewhere ...



Fall........To me it's one of the best times to get you a trophy shoal bass!!!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Fall........To me it's one of the best times to get you a trophy shoal bass!!!



+1.... I used to hang my poles up in Sept/Oct and deer hunt -- but now I get excited for fall/winter fishing.  They're eating to get fat, and you have 75% less of the natural baits like frogs, bugs etc to compete against.


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I remember you posting this photo last year or whenever, that is hands down the longest shoal bass I have ever seen. great fish, Randy.
> 
> How long was it? didn't it weigh 7 lbs or more?
> 
> imagine if that fish was filled out?



7-4 just over 23".  Had I caught her in the spring I think sh would have had the record.


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 20, 2014)

Randy said:


> 7-4 just over 23".  Had I caught her in the spring I think sh would have had the record.



Yes definitely would've bode for the state record.
Your fish is slender in comparison to shoal bandits
8 lber. His fish was. 21 long I believe. And I bet you didn't 
Pinch the tail for a total length measurement
Which is what a certifying biologist woul dod


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 21, 2014)

Randy said:


> I am trying but it won't come from the Flint....



I beg to differ on that statement.  There is definitely a world record in the Flint I've seen way to many 6 and 7 lb + fish come outta the upper flint for it not to come from the flint.
That fish would have went 8 lbs if he hadn't of waited 7 hours to weigh it.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Fall........To me it's one of the best times to get you a trophy shoal bass!!!



I've got a trip we need to take here real soon my partner just had his third child so he is outta commission.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I've caught quite a few over 4 lbs, but am stuck on 4.75 lbs for my pb, tied it. Had a 5-6 lb class come unbuttoned last year ya know when they crush the bait but don't get the hook good. I've seen fish in the 7-8 lb range either during the spawn or holding near log jams in strong current that would not eat.  Earlier this year, I flushed a pair of late spawners  that had to be the biggest female shoalie I've ever seen. So big that it resembled a largemouth but it wasn't. She didn't want to eat and trying reposition for a better angle did not improve my chances. Definitely a buck fever experience.
> 
> Another interesting phenomenon is when you hang a 1 lb or 2 lb shoalie and you have a 5-6 lber chasing the smaller fish all the way to you. I had this happen to me when I was wading up to my armpits occassionaly into areas over my head - makes for a much different sensation than being in a boat. I've also observed this from shore, fortunately my friend didn't see the behemoth that was  behind the 2 .5 lber, he might've cried instead of celebrated.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have the time to fish as much as I used to much less for shoal bass, and the areas I fish are getting hammered pretty hard. I too am going to try to get a few trips in before deer season.



I've seen a five pounder chase another 5 pounder on a hook to the boat luckily I managed to pitch to the second fish and we landed both of them.  They are some amazing fish


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 22, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I beg to differ on that statement.  There is definitely a world record in the Flint I've seen way to many 6 and 7 lb + fish come outta the upper flint for it not to come from the flint.
> That fish would have went 8 lbs if he hadn't of waited 7 hours to weigh it.



the spawning female that I flushed, which looked I it was just getting started in the latter phase of the spawn looked very similar to the fish your friend is holding so thick and beefy in the shoulders that it favored a largemouth. I'd love to get a do-over on that. I must've pitched to her 30 times but she was to busy doing handstands with the little male to be bothered with my lizard. if you encounter something like this in the river while wading don't try to flank them, stick to your original position. when I circled to the right they saw me and did a johnny manziel and never came back to that spot because apparently they hadn't committed to the bed very well.


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 22, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I've got a trip we need to take here real soon my partner just had his third child so he is outta commission.



feel free to throw one of those invites my way as well, hoss. I have never fished the flint but would love to.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 22, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> feel free to throw one of those invites my way as well, hoss. I have never fished the flint but would love to.



Ha whenever your ready ... Fishhawk just happens to be real close.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 22, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> the spawning female that I flushed, which looked I it was just getting started in the latter phase of the spawn looked very similar to the fish your friend is holding so thick and beefy in the shoulders that it favored a largemouth. I'd love to get a do-over on that. I must've pitched to her 30 times but she was to busy doing handstands with the little male to be bothered with my lizard. if you encounter something like this in the river while wading don't try to flank them, stick to your original position. when I circled to the right they saw me and did a johnny manziel and never came back to that spot because apparently they hadn't committed to the bed very well.



Most of the bigger fish (7 lbers or better) I have seen have that appearance.  I have another friend  lonedrake that swears he pitched to one on bed for a couple days that woulda  went better than the fish pictured above, but could never get her to bite.


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 22, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Most of the bigger fish (7 lbers or better) I have seen have that appearance.  I have another friend  lonedrake that swears he pitched to one on bed for a couple days that woulda  went better than the fish pictured above, but could never get her to bite.



my biggest one this year I caught blind casting to a good area on one day, two days later I caught her bedfishing in the same pocket. granted I don't think the cast that caught her two days prior was to that same spot, this was 4-12 and not nearly as thick as it could've been. 

shoal bass are generally very aggressive and relatively easy to catch, having said that it seems that some of the bigger fish 5 lbs and up are harder to catch off bed and via regular fishing. seen quite a few 5-7 lb fish since I began fishing for them in 2010 and it's usually look but can't touch.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 25, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I've got a trip we need to take here real soon my partner just had his third child so he is outta commission.



Lets try and hit it on Sept 6th.


----------



## jzFish (Aug 26, 2014)

Fall fishing for shoal bass is the real deal.  I'm ready!


----------



## lonedrake (Aug 26, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Most of the bigger fish (7 lbers or better) I have seen have that appearance.  I have another friend  lonedrake that swears he pitched to one on bed for a couple days that woulda  went better than the fish pictured above, but could never get her to bite.




Yea and it's was in late July,  wouldn't hit artificial or live bait.   Biggest one I've ever seen ....   I'm taking the fishing bow next time


----------



## lonedrake (Aug 26, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I beg to differ on that statement.  There is definitely a world record in the Flint I've seen way to many 6 and 7 lb + fish come outta the upper flint for it not to come from the flint.
> That fish would have went 8 lbs if he hadn't of waited 7 hours to weigh it.



That's a 23 inch fish also if I can remember correctly.  That pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Old Dead River (Aug 26, 2014)

lonedrake said:


> Yea and it's was in late July,  wouldn't hit artificial or live bait.   Biggest one I've ever seen ....   I'm taking the fishing bow next time



on bed in late July? they're long done by then usually.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> on bed in late July? they're long done by then usually.



Rivers don't warm up as fast as a lake or pond,so it's possible.


----------



## lonedrake (Aug 27, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> on bed in late July? they're long done by then usually.



Yes,  I know it was after July 4th.   Mid to late July.  May not have been spawning,  but still holding on beds


----------

